# My Murray Eliminator MarkII Muscle Bike Project $240 WashdcCraigslist



## j69rr (Nov 16, 2013)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/bik/4191987642.html
 Local pick up only please.
Thanks for Looking


----------

